# Free Oysters and grillin time!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Man what a great group last week! Lets do it again. Last weeks menu was, perfectley grilled shrimp, stuffed chicken, mozzarella basil grilled tomatoes, sausage, yellow fin tuna, boudan, ribs and I believe I saw some bacon wraped filet mignon! and lets not forget the cold, salty FREE oysters! Come on out everyone! Feel free to bring something to throw on the grill. 

Where: Tiki Bar behind the Hampton Inn Pensacola Beach.

When: Every Wednesday from 3 to whenever Most get there around 5 or 6.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Bringing a pot of sumtin tonight*


----------

